# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Ελεγχος τρανζίστορ.

## PARKER

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί πως ελέγχουμε την κατάσταση ενος τρανζίστορ,
δηλ. αν δουλεύει ή όχι, με πολύμετρο? 
Επίσης, υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει "μερική" βλάβη, δηλ. να υπολειτουργεί??

----------


## Thanos10

Δες εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44772 ειναι αναλυτης ημιαγωγων.

----------


## PARKER

Το είδα, αλλά ενδιαφέρομαι για εναν έλεγχο με βάση την αντίσταση,αν θυμάμαι καλά, μεταξύ βάσης και συλλέκτη μετράμε 600 Ωμ, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς. Καμμιά βοήθεια??

----------


## sakis18

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί πως ελέγχουμε την κατάσταση ενος τρανζίστορ,
> δηλ. αν δουλεύει ή όχι, με πολύμετρο? 
> Επίσης, υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει "μερική" βλάβη, δηλ. να υπολειτουργεί??



Bαζεις τον αρνητικο ακροδεκτη του πολυμετρου στην βαση του τρανζιστορ ,και τον θετικο ακροδεκτη σε εκπομπο και μετα σε συλεκτη,μετα κανεις και το αναστροφο το θετικο ακροδεκτη στην βαση και τον αρνητικο σε εκπομπο και συλλεκτη γιατι μπορει να ειναι NPN η PNP , αν το οργανο σε θεση ohm στο πολυμετρο δεν σου δειξη καμμια τιμη η αν μηδενιση τοτε το τρανζιστορ ειναι ελλατωματικο η καμένο ,αν σου δειξη μια τιμη αντιστασης π.χ 600-800 ohm τοτε ειναι καλο.
Να θυμασαι οτι οταν μετρας με το πολυμετρο τρανζιστορ χονδρικα ειναι σαν να μετρας 2 διοδους σε σειρα με την βαση στην μεσαια ληψη.
Mπορει να εχει και διαρροές αν δεν ειναι καμένο ,αυτο για να το δεις 100 % με ενα πολυμετρο,πρεπει να εχεις και ενα αλλο ιδιο τρανζιστορ καλο διπλα σου και να κανεις τις μετρησεις που σου προειπα ,και τα αποτελεσματα των μετρησεων του καλου τρανζιστορ να ισχυουν και στο εταιρο της δοκιμής ,για να δεις αν οντως ειναι καλο. 

Υ.Γ :Δάκρυα χαράς τρεχουν απο τα γερασμενα και κουρασμενα ματια μου ,που βλέπω οτι έμαθα επιτέλους να μετράω τρανζίστορ μέ ένα πολύμετρο  :Lol: .Τώρα μπορώ νά πάω να φάω την καρμπονάρα της μαμάς μου ήσυχος . :Biggrin:

----------


## PARKER

Οκ Θανάση, ευχαριστώ πολύ, κάτι θυμόμουν τελικά, απλώς λίγο μπερδεμένα.
Υποψιάζομαι κάτι σε διαρροή, γιατί ενώ έδινε 45 βαττ ξαφνικά έπεσε στο μισό (περίπου 25-30 watt).

----------


## sakis18

> Οκ Θανάση, ευχαριστώ πολύ, κάτι θυμόμουν τελικά, απλώς λίγο μπερδεμένα.
> Υποψιάζομαι κάτι σε διαρροή, γιατί ενώ έδινε 45 βαττ ξαφνικά έπεσε στο μισό (περίπου 25-30 watt).



Στάθη και εννοειται οταν μετραμε τρανζιστορ ,παντα εκτος κυκλώματος  :Wink: .
Μικρο το κακό αν επεσε 15 watt, συνεχιζεις στο αυτο μηκος κυματος ,μεχρι να παραδωσει ολοκληρωτικα το πνευμα του ,στους σημερινους χαλεπους καιρους ,κανε μου και καμμια αφιερωση : Γιά τον Σάκη που τρώει την καρμπονάρα της μαμμμμάάς  :Lol:

----------


## PARKER

> Στάθη και εννοειται οταν μετραμε τρανζιστορ ,παντα εκτος κυκλώματος .
> Μικρο το κακό αν επεσε 15 watt, συνεχιζεις στο αυτο μηκος κυματος ,μεχρι να παραδωσει ολοκληρωτικα το πνευμα του ,στους σημερινους χαλεπους καιρους ,κανε μου και καμμια αφιερωση : Γιά τον Σάκη που τρώει την καρμπονάρα της μαμμμμάάς



Πάνε αυτά, τα κάναμε πριν 30 χρόνια..... :Sad: 
Τώρα παίζουμε με τα τρανζιστοράκια για να περνάει η ώρα και να δούμε πως καίγονται.. :Tongue2: 
Όχι τίποτα άλλο, το τσίτωσα καλά καλά, να δώ στη γέφυρα 45 βαττ κι όχι 40 και τώρα το κλαίω :Cursing:

----------


## sakis18

> Πάνε αυτά, τα κάναμε πριν 30 χρόνια.....
> Τώρα παίζουμε με τα τρανζιστοράκια για να περνάει η ώρα και να δούμε πως καίγονται..
> Όχι τίποτα άλλο, το τσίτωσα καλά καλά, να δώ στη γέφυρα 45 βαττ κι όχι 40 και τώρα το κλαίω



Ειδες που λενε οτι η απληστια δεν βγαινει σε καλό ?  :Lol: ,να λεγα να το τσιτωνες για να διπλασιασεις ισχυ παει και ερχεται αλλα να το καψεις για να δεις οπτικα και μονο για κανα λεπτο, το 45 στην γεφυρα ,αυτο και αν ειναι για την γεφυρα τών στεναγμών  :Lol: Ποιο ειναι ? κανα ΒLY 89 ? η MRF.
Αισιοδοξια ,εμεις να ειμαστε καλα Σταθη και ολα γινονται . :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω φιλε μου σου ειπα τον σωστο τροπο να μετρας ημιαγωγους, με το πολυμετρο δεν κανεις τιποτα αυτα τα καναμε οπως λες πριν κατι χρονια σημερα ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα.

----------


## sakis18

> Εγω φιλε μου σου ειπα τον σωστο τροπο να μετρας ημιαγωγους, με το πολυμετρο δεν κανεις τιποτα αυτα τα καναμε οπως λες πριν κατι χρονια σημερα ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα.



Και αν καποιος δεν εχει αναλυτη ημιαγωγών? η δεν ξερει να τον φτιαξει ? η θελει να μετρηση ενα τρανζιστορ ολο και ολο τον χρόνο ,θα κανει κοπο ? θα δινει χρημα ? να κανει ενα ειδικο αναλυτη ημιαγωγών ? 
Καλα εκανες και το εφτιαξες το μηχανημα και μπραβο σου,αλλα αφησε τον αλλο να επιλεξει μονος του κατα ποσο του χρειαζεται ,τι θελει και τι δεν θελει να κανει ,και μην επιβαλεις την γνωμη σου σωνει ντε και καλά ,επειδή έφτιαξες τον αναλυτή.Στο φιναλε δεν ειναι και κακο να ξερει καποιος ,πως προχειρα μπορει να μετρηση ενα τρανζιστορ με ενα πολυμετρο που υπαρχει σχεδον παντου . :Wink: 

Φιλικά 

YΓ: Aκόμα τρώω την καρμποναρα της μαμμάάς ,αρα το μάτς ας ξεκινήση σε 15 min παρακαλώ  :Lol:

----------


## PARKER

> Εγω φιλε μου σου ειπα τον σωστο τροπο να μετρας ημιαγωγους, με το πολυμετρο δεν κανεις τιποτα αυτα τα καναμε οπως λες πριν κατι χρονια σημερα ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα.



Καμμία αντίρρηση φίλε μου, αλλά εγώ απλώς ήθελα για μια άντε 2-3 φορές να μετρήσω.

----------


## PARKER

> Ειδες που λενε οτι η απληστια δεν βγαινει σε καλό ? ,να λεγα να το τσιτωνες για να διπλασιασεις ισχυ παει και ερχεται αλλα να το καψεις για να δεις οπτικα και μονο για κανα λεπτο, το 45 στην γεφυρα ,αυτο και αν ειναι για την γεφυρα τών στεναγμών Ποιο ειναι ? κανα ΒLY 89 ? η MRF.
> Αισιοδοξια ,εμεις να ειμαστε καλα Σταθη και ολα γινονται .



Το 2n6083, και όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά είναι και δυσεύρετα, και αυτό όπως και πολύ περισσότερο το BLW60. Παρεπιπτόντως, Αθήνα που μπορώ να βρώ τρανζίστορ? Στο Φανό που πήρα τηλ. μου είπε να πάω πρωινές ώρες απο κεί για να τηλ. σε εταιριες να δέι τι υπάρχει.
Αντίστοιχο έχει Μανιάτης στη Θεσ/κη , το SD1275 με 45 ευρώ.

----------


## sakis18

> Το 2n6083, και όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά είναι και δυσεύρετα, και αυτό όπως και πολύ περισσότερο το BLW60. Παρεπιπτόντως, Αθήνα που μπορώ να βρώ τρανζίστορ? Στο Φανό που πήρα τηλ. μου είπε να πάω πρωινές ώρες απο κεί για να τηλ. σε εταιριες να δέι τι υπάρχει.
> Αντίστοιχο έχει Μανιάτης στη Θεσ/κη , το SD1275 με 45 ευρώ.



Παρε και σε κανα Βενιερη αν το εχει 2103824365-2105752791,στον Κατουμα 2103250412,στο Ακτινιον 2103306501 .
Μετα ψαξε και μεσω ιντερνετ

----------


## her

Μπορείς κιόλας να το μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο σε μια συγκεκριμένη είσοδο που έχουν αρκετά. Βάζεις το τρανζίστορ εκεί και σου μετράει το hfe του τρανζίστορ και καταλαβαίνεις αν είναι χαλασμένο ή όχι.  Δεν το έχουν όλα τα πολύμετρα αυτό όμως. Αν δεν το έχει η λύση του saki είναι σωστή.

----------


## sakis18

Σταθη  κοιταξε και εδω μερικα αλλα μαγαζια ,ειναι απο τα λινκ που ειδα πριν του νεου περιοδικου 

http://electroniccircuits.gr/simeia_pwlisis.html

----------


## KOKAR

> Εγω φιλε μου σου ειπα τον σωστο τροπο να μετρας ημιαγωγους, με το πολυμετρο δεν κανεις τιποτα αυτα τα καναμε οπως λες πριν κατι χρονια σημερα ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα.



συμφωνώ με τον Θάνο
παρόλα αυτά σου δίνω αυτό που ζήτησες 

*Testing a transistor with a multimeter*

 Testing an NPN transistor  Set a digital multimeter to diode test and an analogue multimeter to a low resistance range such as &#215; 10, as described above for testing a diode.  *Test each pair of leads both ways* (six tests in total): 

The *base-emitter (BE)* junction should behave like a diode and     conduct one way only.The *base-collector (BC)* junction should behave like a diode and     conduct one way only.The *collector-emitter (CE)* should not conduct either way.
 The diagram shows how the junctions behave in an NPN transistor. The diodes are reversed in a PNP transistor but the same test procedure can be used. 

πηγη :
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/multimtr.htm#diode

----------


## PARKER

> συμφωνώ με τον Θάνο
> παρόλα αυτά σου δίνω αυτό που ζήτησες 
> 
> *Testing a transistor with a multimeter*
> 
>  Testing an NPN transistor Set a digital multimeter to diode test and an analogue multimeter to a low resistance range such as &times; 10, as described above for testing a diode. *Test each pair of leads both ways* (six tests in total): 
> 
> The *base-emitter (BE)* junction should behave like a diode and conduct one way only.The *base-collector (BC)* junction should behave like a diode and conduct one way only.*The collector-emitter (CE) should not conduct either way*.The diagram shows how the junctions behave in an NPN transistor. The diodes are reversed in a PNP transistor but the same test procedure can be used. 
> 
> ...



Κώστα ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Ψάχνοντας χθές για απαντήσεις στο ερώτημά μου, βρήκα το παρακάτω κείμενο
_"...__Για ένα τρανζίστορ NPN κάνουμε την ίδια διαδικασία ως εξής. Συνδέουμε τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό με τον συλλέκτη. Για ένα καλό τρανζίστορ θα έχουμε υψηλή αντίσταση στο ωμόμετρο, ενώ αν αναστρέψουμε την πολικότητα του ωμομέτρου θα έχουμε ένδειξη χαμηλής αντίστασης._ .."
(Απο το http://www.electroniccircuits.gr/transistors.html , το site του νέου περιοδικού)
Αυτο δεν αντιβαίνει στο ξένο κείμενο που έχω πρασινίσει ή κατι έχω καταλάβει λάθος??
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, εγώ έκανα τις μετρήσεις με το τρανζίστορ εκτός κυκλώματος και πήρα τις εξής τιμές:
1. Με το + στον E και το - στο C άπειρο.
2. Αντίστροφα 20 Ωμ.
3. Με το + στον E και το - στο Β άπειρο.
4. Αντίστροφα 20 Ωμ.
5. Με το + στο Β και το - στο C άπειρο.
6. Αντίστροφα άπειρο.

Να υποθέσω ότι το τρανζιστοράκι μου διέβηκε τον Αχέροντα??  :Crying:  :Crying: 
Υ.Γ Το πολύμετρο που χρησιμοποιώ είναι αναλογικό κατασκευής 1980, σε καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## PaulEngineer

Συγνώμη βέβαια που διακόπτω, και μπαίνω σε παλαιολυθικό θέμα, αλλά... Μήπως τα μπερδεύεις λίγο? 

Κανονικά, όποιο τρανζίστορ και να πάρεις, είτε αυτό είναι NPN είτε είναι PNP, στον C και στον E, πρέπει να σου βγάζει άπειρο όπως και να το βάλεις! Με τα δεδομένα που δίνεις φίλε Parker, μου μοιάζει να έχει σαλτάρει από διαρροή το τρανζίστορ ή να έφαγε τα ψωμιά του, που λέει ο λόγος. 

Η μέτρηση του τρανζίστορ ακολουθεί τη συγκεκριμένη λογική:

β’ Για NPN ή -+- τρανζίστορ:

B+ C- = Ενδειξη τιμής αντίστασης στο πολύμετρο. 
B- C+ = Θεωρητικά άπειρη αντίσταση, ή πολύ υψηλή αντίσταση. 

Β+ Ε- = Ενδειξη Αντίστασης στο πολύμετρο. 
Β- Ε+ = Θεωρητικά άπειρη αντίσταση κ.ο.κ

C+ E- = Θεωρητικά απειρη αντίσταση κ.ο.κ
C- E+ = Θεωρητικά άπειρη αντίσταση κ.ο.κ

β’ Για PNP ή +-+ τρανζίστορ:

B- C+ = Ενδειξη αντίστασης στο πολύμετρο 
B+ C- = Θεωρητικά άπειρη αντίσταση κ.ο.κ

Β- Ε+ = Ενδειξη αντίστασης στο πολύμετρο 
Β+ Ε- = Θεωρητικά άπειρη αντίσταση κ.ο.κ

C- E+ = Θεωρητικά άπειρη αντίσταση κ.ο.κ
C+ E- = Θεωρητικά άπειρη αντίσταση κ.ο.κ

Για να γινει εύκολη η μέτρηση των τρανζίστορ, είναι ανάγκη να παίρνουμε υπόψη τη συνδεσμολογία της διόδου! Η δίοδος άγει μόνον κατά μια φορά! Εξηγούμαι! Για να άγει η δίοδος, πρέπει η επαφή P ή η κάθοδος της διόδου, να συνδεθεί με το "+" μιας πηγής, και η επαφή Ν ή η άνοδος της διόδου να συνδεθεί με το "-" της πηγής! Εχοντας τη λογική αυτή, μπορούμε εύκολα να μετρήσουμε τα τρανζίστορ με ένα πολύμετρο! Αρχικά κάνε μια μικρή εξάσκηση σε αυτό που σου συστήνω με τη δίοδο, και μετά από λίγο θα μετράς τρανζίστορ οποιουδήποτε τύπου με κλειστά τα μάτια, που λέει ο λόγος! 

Και κάτι άλλο... Αν το αναλογικό σου πολύμετρο έχει την ένδειξη της διόδου, (κάτι βέβαια που δεν γνωρίζω, γιατί είχα μόνο ένα αναλογικό πολύμετρο) αλλά αν... έχει, τότε θα ήταν καλό να χρησιμοποιείς τη συγκεκριμένη ένδειξη, καθώς είναι πιο αξιόπιστη! Αλλιώς χρησιμοποιείς το γνωστό μπακάλικο τρόπο!

----------

